# Planes, names and dames.....



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2007)

Sorry folks, but I didn't know where to put this thread since it include WWII, Korea and Vietnam aviation..... Anyhoo.
You and your groundcrew has just recieved your factory new "girl" and are thinking about dressing her up nicely....
Your group and squadronleader has nicely put away some time for you to do this along with some paint etc.
Since I've put this in three different eras, what name and what kind of noseart would you apply to any of these three wars?
I'm not sure if you had your own personal machine in the USN, FAA etc, but if you want to do those too, that's ok....


----------



## Negative Creep (May 18, 2007)

Now that's easy, I'd have a sharks mouth, as angled and aggressive as possible, something like this







Failing that, some kind of lightning bolt down the side. I have seen pictures of FW 190's that had a black bolt that turned into an Eagle's head at the end, so I'd plagiarize that! Never really seen the appeal of painting a big woman on the side of your transport, and I'd rather go with something aggressive over comedy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2007)

Well I would just go with what my aircraft was. My actual aircraft was named "Tool Box" and she had flames coming out of her engine cowlings and a Big Red One on the nose. Id go with this because of sentimental value and because she allways did as many landings as take offs for me. That is until the CO made me remove the stuff.


----------



## Bf109_g (May 21, 2007)

I'd probably go with a USN F-4B Phantom II, with the name "Phantom MiG", and two red stars on the air intake...


----------

